# glue for blazer vanes?



## JasonLivingston (Dec 6, 2005)

You can not go past Locktite 406. I very good product and well packaged so you can actually use the whole bottle for glueing instead of half of the tube drying out


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

I have used Goat Tuff with mixed results. Im currently using Saunders. Using a wrap has been the best thing for me to keep Blazer vanes stuck. I talked to a guy at the Deer Classic that was selling complete arrows about this stuff. His comment was that Blazers would stay alright on camo shafts, but black shafts were tougher to to do. The other thing he said was that any of the super-glue based (cyowhatever) adhesives would eventually become brittle and flake off anyway.


----------



## Rangerhgm (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been using AAE Fastset gel with Duravanes, AAE and Blazers on GT XT camo with no problems. I've also used Bowmanhunter wraps with blazers with no problems.


----------



## mo_hunter (Sep 27, 2003)

I've been using fastfletch with no problems


----------



## shadowdrak (May 21, 2005)

I use Platinum Fletch Tite, relatively priced, and have not had one blazer come off, even with pass-thrus on targets. Works great.


----------



## buck bustin 1 (Apr 9, 2006)

shadowdrak said:


> I use Platinum Fletch Tite, relatively priced, and have not had one blazer come off, even with pass-thrus on targets. Works great.


 Same here,with not a problem. Although, you want to make sure to use plenty of glue because it actually shrinks when drying


----------



## skinny (May 22, 2004)

*glue*

I've been using bohning Quantum not as cheap but doesn't dry out and you get more glue for your $. I've been using it on everything. woods. carbons alum, ALL vanws and even feathers and not 1 lose. Prblem refletching pain in the *@% gettin off, but it works


----------



## kclarry (Feb 11, 2006)

Fastset seems to be working best with mine...but i have not tried anything else.


----------



## jjc155 (Feb 1, 2005)

No problems with Bohning Quantum either. They stay put until I take them off.

I think that Bohning recomend either Quantum or Fletch Tite Platinum.

J-


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

JasonLivingston said:


> You can not go past Locktite 406. I very good product and well packaged so you can actually use the whole bottle for glueing instead of half of the tube drying out



I also use the loctite, cheap and haven't had one Blazer come off yet! The gel in the control bottle woks great!


----------



## THEMan1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

Loctite super glue gel. No problems here, and less than $2 a tube.


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

IMHO, the best thing you can do is invest $4.50 in some wraps: www.bowmanhunter.com

I was amazed at how much better the vanes adhere.
I could never get the blazer to stay on bare shafts. 
Now I have to pull them off with pliers, and I use way less glue.
I use goat tuff.

I was skeptical, but now I have wraps on all my arrows.
I didn't like using a flashy color, so he made me some all black ones.

Oh yeah, and removal is much easier too. No scraping, just heat up the wraps with hot water and peel it off.


----------



## THEMan1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

silverback said:


> IMHO, the best thing you can do is invest $4.50 in some wraps: www.bowmanhunter.com
> 
> I was amazed at how much better the vanes adhere.
> I could never get the blazer to stay on bare shafts.
> ...


I've wanted to try wraps, but.... what happens if one fletch gets damaged. Do you have to replace the wrap and the other flethings? I have always wondered. How does the wrap stay more securely to the arrow than a fletch. Just by surface area, or is it the glue? And finally how weather resistant are they? My arrows see 105 degrees all the way to -5 degrees as well as sun, snow, and rain. I'm not trying to sound sceptical, I have never used these nor have any of my buddies so I haven't had anyone to quiz. Thanks.


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

If a vane gets damaged, you typically have to replace the wrap and vanes. That is why I use bowmanhunter, because they only cost about $0.38 a piece.

I think they heat better, because the glue melts into the wrap. But I am not sure.

As far as temperature, bowmanhunter says they will withstand the elements. I have not hunted with them yet.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

We use Fletchtite Platinum at the shop and I've used it at home for some years now. I don't like most super glues as they get brittle and are a pain in the arse to carve off the shaft.

Shaft preparation is the key to a good glue job.


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

silverback said:


> I think they heat better, because the glue melts into the wrap. But I am not sure.


I meant, I think they _adhere_ better. Sorry.


----------

